# Green Gang Smack Down!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Barry Green his son Chad and friend Ron were right on time and ready to go get ?em. Conditions looked good so I headed to where I left the trout a few days? back. They were there and hungry it was on with the first cast to the last. Shrimp under corks or plastics it did not matter. The guy?s were having a ball and trout were flying in the boat it did not take long to fill the limit with nice speckled trout. Off to the marsh to look for reds. We hit a couple here and there before calling it day with a full box of fish and good times.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT GENE DUGAS<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap looks like a great time!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Cap'n Gene- PLEASE start using the insert image icon. It is number 8 from the left on the top row and looks like a sun rising over a mountain. I like to view your posts but it is a pain having to open the attachments one at a time. Way more people will see your pics if you do!


----------

